# TT- Ghettoweihnacht



## Handlampe (23. Oktober 2016)

Der Termin zur traditionellen Team Tomburg Ghettoweihnacht steht:

*Samstag 3.Dezember 2016*

Wir freuen uns über viele Teilnehmer*.*
Anmelden kann man sich über das LNB*.*


----------



## sun909 (23. Oktober 2016)

Link 

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16242

Eine der coolsten Traditionsveranstaltungen, also anmelden, husch husch!

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (15. November 2016)

Auch "neue" Gesichter sollten sich das nicht entgehen lassen...

...neben einer schönen Strecke durch den Kottenforst gibt es noch Glühwein, Kölsch, Waffeln und mehr!

Grüße


----------



## Handlampe (26. November 2016)

Die Ghettotour steht:

26 Kilometer mit gewaltigen 300 Höhenmetern. 
Wir werden mit zwei Gruppen fahren. 
Die Schnellen können dann traditionell für die Entspannten die Tonnen anzünden.


----------



## delphi1507 (26. November 2016)

Darf man eventuell später dazustoßen?


----------



## Handlampe (27. November 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Darf man eventuell später dazustoßen?


Na klar, jeder Zeit natürlich.


----------



## Pete04 (28. November 2016)

Der Bertram soll seine Placebos freigeben - ich komm' mitte Ladies nitt rein! Türhüterstatur hatter ja eher wenig! (Postpreambel: so schlank und rank!)


----------



## Handlampe (29. November 2016)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Der Bertram soll seine Placebos freigeben - ich komm' mitte Ladies nitt rein! Türhüterstatur hatter ja eher wenig! (Postpreambel: so schlank und rank!)



Special Guests kommen immer rein, Pete.


----------



## on any sunday (30. November 2016)

Fährt einer zufällig nur zum Glühen ins Ghetto und könnte mich quasi ab Kreuz Köln Nord mitnehmen? Bin im Moment weder lauf- noch fahrbereit, aber an der Tonne sitzen bekomme ich hin.


----------



## sun909 (30. November 2016)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Fährt einer zufällig nur zum Glühen ins Ghetto und könnte mich quasi ab Kreuz Köln Nord mitnehmen? Bin im Moment weder lauf- noch fahrbereit, aber an der Tonne sitzen bekomme ich hin.



Leider nein... Bin schon vorher dort.

Geht denn bahnfahren? Dann kann ich dich an der Bahnhaltestelle Bornheim oä abholen.

Grüße und gute Besserung!


----------



## supasini (3. Dezember 2016)

hab leider noch viel zu viel Arbeit, kann nicht den ganzen Nachmittag "frei" machen ;( euch viel Spaß. Mir bleibt nur die Hoffnung auf ein Tomburglastigeres 2017! martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (3. Dezember 2016)

Damit es bei der Arbeit klappt war ich gestern bis 21h im Büro. 

Letzte Vorbereitung fürs TT Jahreshighlight- das Rad ist Sauber


----------



## Handlampe (3. Dezember 2016)

Übrigens:
Absagen ohne einen Kommentar abzugeben (immerhin schon 3) finde ich bei solchen Events ziemlich Kacke.
Wir planen ja immerhin und besorgen Getränke und Fressalien, da sollte ein kurzer Kommentar schon noch drin sein


----------



## ste7an (3. Dezember 2016)

Ok, ich nehme einen der freien Aftertourpartyplätze.


----------



## sun909 (3. Dezember 2016)

Trekki schrieb:


> Damit es bei der Arbeit klappt war ich gestern bis 21h im Büro.
> 
> Letzte Vorbereitung fürs TT Jahreshighlight- das Rad ist Sauber
> Anhang anzeigen 551818



Perlen vor die Säue bei dem Schlamm dort


----------



## supasini (3. Dezember 2016)

Falls zu viele Getränke übrig sind käme ich nächsten Samstag was trinken... bin mit ner Fachtagung MINT bis ca. 16/16.30 am AvH in Bornheim...
Leider funktioniert das bei mir mit dem Vorarbeiten nicht so richtig, weil ich wosieso schon immer viel zu lange .. aber das will keiner wissen, oder? (Rhetorische Frage!)


----------



## sun909 (4. Dezember 2016)

Glühwein: wech 
Kölsch: wech 
Eierpunsch: wech 
Mitfahrer: auch wech...

Sieht schlecht aus?!

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juebolev (4. Dezember 2016)

Das war ne feine Tour, danke dafür.
War als "Fremdling" erstmals dabei und leider für den anschließenden Tonnenteil klamottentechnisch zu kalt gerüstet.
Mist für mich, war nämlich extrem gemütlich.
Nähstes Mal werde ich besser vorbereitet sein. Danke für Vorbereitung und Gastfreundschaft.
Hoffe, Ihr habt nicht allzuviel Chaos aufzuräumen.
Grüße aus LEV
Jürgen

PS: Hatte vergeblich versucht, mich anzumelden, aber das blöde Internet faselte immer nur was von "somesing wänt rong"


----------



## laspirit2014 (4. Dezember 2016)

Lerne: Wenn man bei den Tomburgern verloren geht, kürzt man ab und ist bei den Ersten an Feuer und Puddingteilchen...könnte schlechter laufen! Dankeee..Es war super viel Spaß!


----------



## Trekki (4. Dezember 2016)

Auch wen @sun909 meint, alles ist wech bleibt noch die Erinnerung an viele Trails, beste Stimmung am Feuer und im Schuppen.

Vielen Dank für die Orga!


----------



## ML-RIDER (4. Dezember 2016)

Danke an Fam. Wisskirchen und alle anderen Helfer für die schöne Gartenparty.


----------



## Trekki (4. Dezember 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> Glühwein: wech
> Kölsch: wech
> Eierpunsch: wech
> Mitfahrer: auch wech...


Nicht alles ist wech - für die Mitfahrer (und mich  ) hatte ich Proviant für 3 Runden eingesteckt, für eine Runde war noch Reserve übrig



Bitte nicht falsch verstehen: wir sind nur eine Runde gefahren, der Verbrauch war halt höher als in den Papieren angegeben. So wie bei einem guten VW auch.


----------



## Dart (4. Dezember 2016)

Auch von uns vielen Dank an Schellkirchens. War wieder eine rundum gelungene Veranstaltung!


----------



## Sechser (4. Dezember 2016)

Auch wenn ich diesmal leider nur bei der ersten Hälfte dabei war. Wir haben uns verfahren, wir haben Teile der Gruppe verloren, wir (ähem: ich) hatten eine Panne – war doch eigentlich wie immer, oder? 
Nochmals vielen Dank für die Orga der inoffiziellen Jahreshauptversammlung der KBUs.


----------



## Tazz (4. Dezember 2016)

Vielen dank für die so typische TT Ghetto Weihnacht mit Verfahrer ,mehr als genug Matsch auf der Strecke , Mitfahrer verlusten ( Ja,die arme Tazz war auch dabei ) und Material verschleiß....

Ich hab sogar das Bild zur Panne 





Mit liebevoll dekoriertem Schuppen , Feuer in der Tonne , Fleisch aufm Grill und jede Menge Glühwein und Eierpunsch und andere Getränke ,Waffeln , Keksen ,mini Stollen und und und 

kurz um, komme nächstes Jahr ...

Gruß von der Tazz


----------



## Pete04 (4. Dezember 2016)

Ohne Verfahrer wär's ja auch glattwech ein Plagiat! Dank für's Küwee und natürlich für's Ausrichten!
...


----------



## Handlampe (4. Dezember 2016)

Eine echte TT Veranstaltung, wenn der Guide seiner Gruppe schon nach 5 Minuten Fahrzeit entgegen kommt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (4. Dezember 2016)

WANDlungsfähig


----------



## Badehose (4. Dezember 2016)

Liebes Orga-Team,

ein schönes Event, mit vielen netten Leuten, habt ihr wieder auf die Beine gestellt.
Finde euren langjährigen Enthusiasmus und Einsatz einfach nur super und freue mich jetzt schon auf das nächste Beisammensein – mit oder ohne Rad.

Bis dahin. Gene


----------



## Pete04 (4. Dezember 2016)

Ed Handlampe Ob Bleistift oder Panzerfaust - am Ende steht dein Name drauf!


----------



## sun909 (8. Dezember 2016)

Danke an alle Spender, denke, die drei haben sich gefreut 

Grüsse


----------



## Redfraggle (9. Dezember 2016)

Ja,vielen,vielen lieben Dank!

Wir haben uns riesig gefreut!


----------



## Handlampe (9. Dezember 2016)

JAAA, super Sache

Vielen lieben Dank....


----------



## Handlampe (11. Oktober 2018)

Die TT Ghettoweihnacht 18 wartet auf viele Anmeldungen. Wir haben viel Platz in unserem Hof:

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17009


----------



## Pete04 (29. Oktober 2018)

Uns Uwe!(Isch darf datt sagen!) Getz zimmert ihr seit Jahren dieset preiswürdige Aushängeschild für ett KBU,
und parallel mit den ebenso (selbstlosen) "Bäckerveranstaltungen" - fern von Tennis - iss ett "datt Aushängeschild"
derselben! Chapeau nomma druff! Und jedes Jahr trauen sich paar Newbies und alte Bienen in den "heißen Kessel" -
watt zeigt datt Pupils und Konzept stimmen...am Tonnenfeuer die eine oder andere "Forenikone" mal kennenlernen,
datt ohne Werbevorspann und Cookiesakzeptanz, Biker sinn ein ehrlich Völkchen....
3. Adventssonntag bedeutet abber für mich Weihnachtsfeier für ein sehr ehrenrühriges Waisenhaus,
da hammers 35-50 Kids vonne Nabelschnur bis ins Jugendlichenalter zu Gast in der Ellbogenwelt um denen 
schöne Ausnahmezeit zu geben - von daher könn' mers leider nitt! Abber die Sozialkomponente steht!
Und sowatt von schön datt ett datt gibt - hätte gerne noch 3-7 Ainsa-Berichte, der Pete!


----------



## Trekki (6. November 2018)

Eine so schöne Absage kann ich leider nicht formulieren. Respekt an den Pete und die Ghettoweihnacht  muss ich ebenfalls sausen lassen. Habe einen Familien-Termin bekommen, an dem ich teilnehmen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (18. November 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Uns Uwe!(Isch darf datt sagen!) Getz zimmert ihr seit Jahren dieset preiswürdige Aushängeschild für ett KBU,
> und parallel mit den ebenso (selbstlosen) "Bäckerveranstaltungen" - fern von Tennis - iss ett "datt Aushängeschild"
> derselben! Chapeau nomma druff! Und jedes Jahr trauen sich paar Newbies und alte Bienen in den "heißen Kessel" -
> watt zeigt datt Pupils und Konzept stimmen...am Tonnenfeuer die eine oder andere "Forenikone" mal kennenlernen,
> ...




Schöne Absage,aber der Grund zieht eigentlich nicht!Ghettoweihnacht ist am *2. Advent!!*


----------



## Pete04 (18. November 2018)

Da war 'se wieder, meine Christstollenallergie... 2. Advent iss Kinderbelustigung - ich muss also schneller backen!


----------



## Handlampe (27. November 2018)

Dieses Jahr gibt es dann eine völlig neue Wegstrecke zur Ghettoweihnacht.


----------



## supasini (29. November 2018)

verdammt - ich kann doch nicht teilnehmen: wir singen um 17 Uhr in einem Gottesdienst in Euskirchen mehrere 8-stimmige Sachen und ich habe meine Stimme alleine zu singen...


----------



## Pete04 (29. November 2018)

Die Freeride 4/18 arbeitet sich an Ainsa ab - aber dank der tippi-toppi Tourenberichtleistung dieses erhabenen Forums
gibt's da nix Zuzulernen - Bedank an dieser Stell'!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. November 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Die Freeride 4/18 arbeitet sich an Ainsa ab - aber dank der tippi-toppi Tourenberichtleistung dieses erhabenen Forums
> gibt's da nix Zuzulernen - Bedank an dieser Stell'!



Watt ist denn nu mit Pete un Jetto ? Denk an unsere 500m


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (4. Dezember 2018)

Unjeachtet des Druckerhöhens vom Hubi möcht ich doch händeringend drum bitten nache Party hier paar
Pics reinzuzimmern - ett grüßt die mediale Rollatorenfraktion!


----------



## Handlampe (5. Dezember 2018)

Dann gibt es ja in diesem Jahr sogar ein kulturelles Highlight bei der Ghettoweihnacht....ich bin sehr gespannt.


----------



## Pete04 (7. Dezember 2018)

Mann, Mann, Mann - der Hubi trällert auf seine 500 rum, selbst Sparta hatte nur 300 Spartiaken! 
NEIEN - ich kann mir "LIVE" bei de Ghettoweihnacht kein "Dallas-500" liefern mit dem Hubi -
da verteil' ich doch Tütens für'n Nicolai - äh Nikolaus anne gestrandeten Waisenkids inne Hometown!
@schraeg :Wort, Compagnero, Wort! Wir arbeiten uns vor Jahresende am Fiesberg ab!
Und Wunschzettel: Wenn mer's schon aus Gutmensch nitt an der "1-Live-Krone-des-Bikesports"
teilnehmen kann möge doch sich einer ein  packen und bisken ananloget Bildmaterial hier
einpacken vom Event - ett soll zu seinem Schaden nitt sein! Stay tuned, der Pete...


----------



## sun909 (7. Dezember 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Mann, Mann, Mann - der Hubi trällert auf seine 500 rum, selbst Sparta hatte nur 300 Spartiaken!
> NEIEN - ich kann mir "LIVE" bei de Ghettoweihnacht kein "Dallas-500" liefern mit dem Hubi -
> da verteil' ich doch Tütens für'n Nicolai - äh Nikolaus anne gestrandeten Waisenkids inne Hometown!
> @schraeg :Wort, Compagnero, Wort! Wir arbeiten uns vor Jahresende am Fiesberg ab!
> ...



Live-Stream gefällig?


----------



## Pete04 (7. Dezember 2018)

Ich mach da doch grad in Tütchen! Aber "analogkäseträchtig" paar Pics wären Geschenk,
wo sonst gibt's so 'ne Sahnesose an "Helmkopferten"! 
Nix schlägt die *D*iagnosefähig-*I*ntrovertierten-*m*editerranorientierter-*B*ikefroinde!


----------



## Handlampe (10. Dezember 2018)

Eine ganz neue Dimension der Ghettoweihnacht:
Mit Liveact....
Vielen Dank an die Künstler


----------



## Handlampe (10. Dezember 2018)

Die Künstler am Werk:


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Dezember 2018)

Was sagt uns das ? Wer Liteville fährt zieht blank und muss die Kasse mit klimpern auffüllen ?


----------



## supasini (11. Dezember 2018)

wenn ich mal aus der neuen Hymne zitieren darf:

Hast du beim Beiken gar nix drauf, 
Fährst hinterher und fällst nur auf, 
tust dich technisch auch sehr schwer:
Muss ganz schnell ein *Liteville *hier! 

Hängst du immer hintendran, 
berghoch bist du ein armer Mann, 
runter fährst du wie ein Eimer: 
brauchst du einen Twentyniner! 

Schneller Sprint macht dir heute Sorgen? 
Kondition kann man nicht borgen, 
Fehlt es an Agilität 
Nutzt du E-Mobilität! 

(Melodie: "Die alten Rittersleut")


----------



## bibi1952 (12. Dezember 2018)

Möchte mehr lesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

